# Drill Point Gage....?



## EmilioG (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm looking at the offerings for drill point gages and protractors.
The Starrett 22c looks nice, of course, but it costs $55.00
I have to two Starrett protractors/depth gage tools. Could they be used
to check the angles on a drill bit while sharpening? 

I like the Starrett 22c because it has good markings on both sides of the angles.
But it only checks 59° included angles. So it's limited.  What is the best tool?
Fowler, Mitutoyo and PEC make similar tools for less, but I know Starrett makes
really strong sturdy tools.  What do you use for a drill point gage?
 Thanks


----------



## Andre (Nov 19, 2014)

I use a combination square to make sure the tip is centered. I judge angle by feel and eye.

I suggest you make your own, ThatLazyMachinist has a great video series on making one.


Here is part 1. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjfbIiWT_5k


----------



## Mark_f (Nov 19, 2014)

EmilioG said:


> I'm looking at the offerings for drill point gages and protractors.
> The Starrett 22c looks nice, of course, but it costs $55.00
> I have to two Starrett protractors/depth gage tools. Could they be used
> to check the angles on a drill bit while sharpening?
> ...



I use a cheap import. It is plenty accurate enough for what you probably need. When I was earning my living with my tools, I always had the best there was. But as a hobby, I can't justify that cost when a lot of the imports are plenty good enough, but that is my opinion. Some people just have to have that brand name tool, and I can see it when you are working in a job shop. I also find that a drill gauge is only as good as I can see. I built a precision drill grinder this summer and now don't have to measure the bit. They are perfectly matched angles and flutes when it gets ground. I just recently bought a protractor and it is an import, but I am really impressed with it and near as I can tell it is as accurate as I'll ever get. (and I got money left over to buy metal to cut)

That is my opinion though,
Mark


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a drill point gauge. But I also have a Drill Doctor so the gauge looks pretty sitting in the gauge drawer.:roflmao:


----------

